# Two Cappuccinos + 1 Steamer with a Single Boiler Machine?



## Drbalance12 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have a single boiler machine (Bezzera Unica)... Is there any issues if I do the following process to make 2 Cappuccinos and 1 milk steamer?

1. Brew 2oz into cup

2. Brew another 2oz into the second cup

3. Press the steam button and wait to get to the proper temperature.

4. Froth the pitcher and pour into 1st cup

5. Froth the pitcher and pour into 2nd cup

6. Froth the third pitcher for a milk steamer (no espresso) for my youngest daughter

Thank you all!


----------



## Drbalance12 (Mar 22, 2021)

Basically I'm wondering how many tImes can I steam milk before the boiler runs out of water, risking damage.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I am not familiar with that M/ch but having just had a quick look at a manual on the I/net page 27 /28 you should refill the boiler after each steaming.

Failure to do this can burn out the element = heating dry.


----------



## Drbalance12 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you! Yes, I read that but wondering if there's enough water to last a steaming "session" or if it's per latte?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is (per session). It would appear to work on the same principal as the Gaggia Classic, after brewing coffee the boiler is full as the pump runs while

brewing, changing to steaming the pump does not run. The temperature of water in the boiler is increased to create steam, as you steam the water level is reduced with the chance of exposing the heating element. Excessive / protracted steaming should be avoided.

Take note in the instructions to refill the boiler after steaming.


----------

